# All nighter mid-moe



## mzadrick (Nov 11, 2014)

Good morning all,

I just wanted to introduce myself to the forum. I have been following the forum for a couple weeks and I am amazed with all the information on the site! I recently purchased an all nighter mid moe stove and cannot wait to install it. I have always wanted to burn wood and I have herd a lot of good reviews of these stoves. I have a quick question about the stove. It seems to be missing its UL label. Are all all nighter moe's UL listed? I am also worried about when it's time for inspection and for insurance will it be a problem? I just wanted to throw it out there and see if anyone has run into this issue before? I will try to upload some pictures of the stove tonight.

Thank you,

-Mike


----------



## pen (Nov 11, 2014)

Not missing the UL label sadly, probably never had one.

That's a good part of the reason I had to get rid of the get fisher stove that I had in the house.  Keeping the non-UL approved stoves in my cabin and finding a company that would insure us was a real hassle last year. 

Before you get too involved with making the install for that stove, better check with the insurance company first.  Some don't mind, but many do. Some are OK with the stove being installed to NFPA 211 guidelines for a non-UL approved stove.

Good luck,

pen


----------



## mzadrick (Nov 11, 2014)

Pen,

Thanks for the reply. Yes I am going to make sure the stove and double wall insulated pipe are installed to NFPA 211. I was under the impression that all all nighter stoves were UL listed but I guess I was wrong unfortunately. We're the early stoves non UL listed? Here are some pictures of the stove.
Thanks again for the info!


----------

